# Use of adhesion promoter pre priming on plastic covered windows



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I'm busy renovating a property at the moment and have a small issue which I think the membership here might be able to help with.

I have German metal windows which are excellent double glazed windows (but which look vile on a traditional Italian house in a conservation area). But I am not going to rip out perfectly good windows simply because they offend my sense of aesthetics.

These windows seem to be coated in a plastic which makes them look like UPVC. 

What I had in mind was to paint the frames at least to an historic white, and possibly to the more authentic muted grey used locally. However, there is no point painting them if the end result is awful or the finish doesn't last a few seasons. The house is in North Italy (up by the Alps) and the weather can get quite rough as well as there being very long hot summers to help flake the paint. 

I have gallons of Zinnser 123 (which is a great and very forgiving primer) but I was wondering if I should apply an adhesion promoter as used by the automotive industry to a scuffed/sanded surface before priming to ensure that the primer was securely laid on the surface. I know it is expensive stuff but, as we are talking about two pairs of French doors and 10 windows, the surface area to be treated is not that massive. And it would cost a lot less than replacing the windows with nice ones.

I have asked the German factory (Pax is the firm) for the precise formulation of the paint/plastic film but I get the impression that they've got the hump that I want to paint their windows (which apparently never need painting) so I might get short shrift.

While that plays out, I'd be grateful for thoughts as to feasibility. Or should I just start putting money in a windows piggy bank?

Peter


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i dont have an answer to your question but id love to see some before and after shots.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Peter,
This is precsely something I have been thinking about doing to modernise my place, and was considering using Plastidip, which means it wouldn't affect the original finish. Just a thought, although I don't know how long it would hold up.
Regards
Martin


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Can’t help but I keep seeing a few vans on the motorway from upvc spraying specialists. Their services are actually what you ar3 trying to do so maybe worth contacting them and asking the process, obviously as a potential customer.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

The answer from the manufacturer is that the window frames are aluminium and if I really must repaint them, I should strip the existing paint, prime with a suitable primer and paint in the colour of my choice. Well, they are German and they are right. That would be the proper way to do it. But...

So, I've had an idea, shamelessly borrowed from advice on this forum:thumb:. I'm going to lurk on eBay until an exact match small second hand window comes up and I'll experiment with my proposed approach (and possibly alternatives) on that, possibly testing the approach and finish for a whole year.

transtek,

Thanks for the thought. Having seen it applied to cars in my area, I don't think Plastidip will hold up to either the full summer sun or the winter in Italy. But if I do my experiment, I can try it out!

Peter


----------

